# using pieces of a rod aka rods as ammo



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello guys, from 6 month ago I've been shooting this ammo









I load it this way









and are as accurate as the balls, in this video I show 2 shoots, a rod and a ball






rods are more destructive than balls (I shoot the thicker food cans)

has anybody tested this kind of ammo?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

nice find! ive been thinking to give these a try. now im sure i will.

thanks for sharing. cheers,

remco


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

yes...I've made one or two. I'll have to have a big session with the hacksaw and make some more. Hard work though !


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

also, concrete rebar rods might give similar result (although they would miss the threads ofcourse) and i think it would be cheaper.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

ruthie if i were you i'd consider using an angle grinder. be sure to wear a dust mask and safety goggles, and earguards arent a bad idea either, biu it sure does cut down on the ammount of time and work.

all the best, remco


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I use 1/2" rebar. Lucky for me I have a metal chop saw from when I did metal stud framing.

Jim


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> ruthie if i were you i'd consider using an angle grinder. be sure to wear a dust mask and safety goggles, and earguards arent a bad idea either, biu it sure does cut down on the ammount of time and work.
> 
> all the best, remco


Yes, It was rebar I've used.. (I'd forgotten what it was called) .about 10mm . You're right, I think I'd better get out the angle grinder. It would take forever to do a reasonable quantity by hand. Those thin cutting discs I suppose...though I do have a diamond disc...not sure which would be faster.

Thinks...if I ground each end to a point it would be like mini shuriken (evil grin)


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

you are so accurate.. and very unique ammo, thanks!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I use the same as rockslinger 1/2 it are a way cheaper (here) than balls 30 per US$, here is another shot to a very light piece of can and the rod penetrated (you can see it inside the catch box) ... the first shot was a very close miss but it was so heavy that ripped the can ...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

ruthie i recommend the thin black cutting disks, most of the diamond ones are ment for stone and wear out in no time on steel.

dont forget the respirator, cuz those disks spew tiny fragments of glass fiber in alarming quantities.

cheers, remco


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> ruthie i recommend the thin black cutting disks, most of the diamond ones are ment for stone and wear out in no time on steel.
> 
> dont forget the respirator, cuz those disks spew tiny fragments of glass fiber in alarming quantities.
> 
> cheers, remco


Thanks for the tip. And also about the respirator...I haven't been using one as I hadn't realised that the discs were glass fibre....ooops!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

We use threaded rods for hanging heaters and a/c's - I would never had thought of cutting it up for ammo! Thanks for the information!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

strikewzen said:


> you are so accurate.. and very unique ammo, thanks!


thanks for your kind words strikewzen ... anyway my goal is fun not competition and learned to shoot instinctively ... when I "aim" or "think" the shot I always miss ...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In my experience, cylindrical ammo shoots just as well as ball ammo. I cast my own hunting ammo in the shape of cylinders.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/

Short cylinders, lead or steel, are really effective ammo. The cylinders tumble in flight, but no matter how they turn, they will always strike with at least one edge, which cuts into the target. I find it easier to cast lead cylinders rather than cut off chunks of steel rod. I also prefer the weight of the lead. But that is personal preference on my part. Certainly cut offs from readi-rod or rebar will make very effective ammo.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Well Charles ... I didn't want mention earlier that I am starting to hunt rabbits with this ammo, I don't kill for fun, no birds ... no nothing ... only the rabbits (and we eat them) ... this little critters are a plague here and use to eat the plants of my wife garden (needs a lot of care in almost the desert we are) ... I was very surprised by the effectiveness of these rods ... a head shot is a granted and rapid clean kill (relief ... better than my crossbow) ... my rods are in the range of 10gr to 15gr ...

Cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Arturito said:


> Well Charles ... I didn't want mention earlier that I am starting to hunt rabbits with this ammo, I don't kill for fun, no birds ... no nothing ... only the rabbits (and we eat them) ... this little critters are a plague here and use to eat the plants of my wife garden (needs a lot of care in almost the desert we are) ... I was very surprised by the effectiveness of these rods ... a head shot is a granted and rapid clean kill (relief ... better than my crossbow) ... my rods are in the range of 10gr to 15gr ...
> 
> Cheers


To be clear, I think you mean your rods are 10 to 15 grams, which would be 154 to 231 grains. My lead slugs are about 140-145 grains, which is about 9 grams. I am used to abbreviating "grams" as "gm", and "grains" as "gr", and I did not want anyone else to be confused.

Your report of their effectiveness for hunting rabbits is very similar to mine. If you have photos or descriptions of your hunts, please post them in the Slingshot Hunting section ... I am sure others would be interested.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

@Charles yes you are right ... 10 to 15 grams ... I took only two photos (was my first kill) but forgot to put my ss as hunters do ... I was very anxious in that moment ...


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Only for you to assess here is a close up video with 11mm steel balls, you will notice that doesn't do cuts only bounces ...






and the great difference with the rods (sorry for the large preamble, I didn't have my wife assistance)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice illustration!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Charles ... it was a great coincidence that both of us used same kind of ammo ... well surely you years before me ...

Cheers ... Arturo


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for this post, I had no idea that shooting rods is around, and it seems to be an afordable ammo too.


----------



## captainhastings (Jan 15, 2013)

bought 3 x 3 metre rods today £2.54 each just need to cut them now. Wonder if a dremel 3000 would be upto it


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

maybe that tool is a little bit light ... it is possible to attach a 3 to 5 inch cutting disk ?

I use this one ...









beware to round a bit the sharp edges after cutting ...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Arturito said:


> maybe that tool is a little bit light ... it is possible to attach a 3 to 5 inch cutting disk ?
> I use this one ...
> power_tool.jpg
> beware to round a bit the sharp edges after cutting ...


an angle grinder equipped with a thin (1mm) black cutting disk works fastest by far. use adequate eye- lung- and earprotection.

i recommend you use vice grip plyers and a bench grinder or benchmounted beltsander to take off the sharp edges.

a dremel tool with cutting disk would also grind through rebar or threaded rod, but it would take 3-4 minutes per cut, instead of 3-4 seconds, and it would consume cutting disks like crazy.

just my 2 cents
cheers, remco


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

This is a great find! As a source of cheap ammo this is impressive. The appeals to me twofold first of they are inexpensive and damaging quality that are desirable. Secondly my father works in an aerospace factory where there are plenty of rods lying about ready to be cut on their large metal cutting band saws.... So again thanks for pointing this out


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

My hubbie has a real rebar cutter he uses in construction to save cutting time..CHOP it's cut, about 10 seconds per cut including repositioning the rebar but with no disks, blades to wear out/buy, no curf nor fuss muss. It's a shear like affair, he cuts 8mm pieces using a stop to assure equal cuts. Cutters vary in capacity, some only cut thinner rebar like 8mm, some go to inch widths. 9mm, 1cm and half inch (about 12.5 mm) rebar also makes nice projectiles, you be the judge. If you can find someone who has such a cutter who'll let you use it, they're not cheap to buy however...from $100-$200 in most cases new, it's pretty fast, no curf wastage, slugs equal in weight if you rig a stop on the cutter. Cut the pieces as long as they are wide to enhance a straighter flight path but a relative high density (such as lead, brass, copper, steel etc.) tumbling projectile out of a low velocity projector such as an SS doesn't make any diff in accuracy. Roller bearings and ball bearings saved from your fav mechanic shops work nicely too bought at scrap prices. Check high volume big pawn shops over the phone to see if they have any cutters in stock...lots of construction companies are giving up due to low construction volume and are pawning/selling their machinery.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

DIN 916?

-I can buy 8mm screw rod (4.6 grade lol) but what is the difference in transport, tooling and time..

While I accept the grubs are 3-10p each  you buy them by the hundred if not THOUSAND. No cutting, no filing, no hot metal, no noise, no dust, no sharp edges. Consistent product, RANGE of sizes...

But M12 nut would be cheaper

I offer this idea for your consideration... please keep to topic.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

The best shot with a SS that I've ever known was an older guy that worked in a machine shop. The shop did a continuing job where they punched 3/8" holes in 3/8" plate. He had five gallon buckets of these punch outs in his garage, literally a life time supply of consistent ammunition that didn't need to be reclaimed. I was envious of course. I have checked machine shops ever since but no luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Wheel bearings from an auto repair shop... Bearing has about 20 each and they work just fine. Dad, had a repair shop when I was a wee lad and that is the first shot I ever used.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Maybe bolt cutters.


----------



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

im definitely giving this a try


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sometimes I like to use .357 cal wadcutter bullets... they fly just fine and cause plenty of damage at 148 grains!


----------

